# Got a new pup!



## InvaderZim (Sep 7, 2007)

Welp, I've gone and done 'er again!

I've wanted another pup for some time, and as many of you know, for good or bad, I'm a Gordon Setter fella. And there aint no talkin' any sense into me!

But that leaves one with only few options on getting a good quality field bred dog. And gettin' it in Utah...forget about it! After much searching I found a litter that looked promising, and the stud&#8230;what a STUD!

The Sire: _Pars Falcon on the Prowl _AKA Tiger









Finally I hope I've found the bloodlines that could bring me an excellent field prospect. So after many phone calls and e-mails it was decided that we'd head out to California to pic up the pup this last weekend. We'd stay with family in Sacramento, then commute to San Francisco and pick the little feller up.

Great plan right?

Well mother nature had other plans&#8230; This is I-80 !!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :shock: 









Well I'll be&#8230;the sucker finally froze over!









After white-knuckling it from Elko, NV to freakin Auburn, CA we arrived safely. Had to change my undies though...

The next morning found us in San Fran hungry for grub! Fancy-smancy&#8230;









I love this town!









Met with the dude. Nice feller and nice pups. After an hour or so I was admiring my first male pup. The work begins!

But with time to burn we headed to the hills on a coyote hunt. For you northern boys that green stuff is *GRASS*!









We called in one dog, but the shot didn't connect. Oh well it was fun hunting in some new country&#8230;









So back we headed, through the snow and the ice. And we stopped in Reno, at the new Cabela's. I was forced into buying something. Forced I tell ya! :wink: Oh well I needed another one anywho&#8230;









Oh right, this post susposed to be about a pup!

Well it's snowing outside right now, and black and tans dogs and white snow don't make fer very good pics&#8230;but here's a teaser. I'll post up more later.









Here's to many happy hunting and trialing trips in the future. Little bugger aint got a name yet; he'll need to earn that.

Awe puppies&#8230;I gotta go clean up the pee on the carpet now&#8230;. :? :lol:


----------



## gunrunner (Feb 1, 2008)

*Re: Got a ndew pup!*



InvaderZim said:


> Awe puppies&#8230;I gotta go clean up the pee on the carpet now&#8230;. :? :lol:


Just let them pee on the carpet, you know a good carpet guy!!!! :lol: :lol:


----------



## Artoxx (Nov 12, 2008)

*Re: Got a ndew pup!*

Thank you, I really enjoyed that post. Gordons are beautiful dogs, always like the looks of them.

I LOVE the pic of him blasting along through the snow. THAT must have been an entertaining thing to watch. Funny enough with pups that are born in an area that actually gets COLD before it snows, but to go from Cali to SNOW in a matter of hours is startling, at the very least.

Did he take it slow? Or just jump right in with all four feet?

Too bad about the missed yote, I had that problem myself a few weeks ago on the biggest **** coyote I ever heard of, much less SAW!
He must have been close to 75 pounds. :shock: Still think he might have been a wolf. :wink:

Congrats on the pup and best of luck with him.


----------



## Riverrat77 (Sep 7, 2007)

*Re: Got a ndew pup!*

Awesome Zim... he's sure a good lookin pup!!


----------



## Jonny Utah (Jul 4, 2008)

Possibly the best looking puppy in the state! Of course his only competion for good looks would be from the other 2 setter breeds. :lol:


----------



## SFWG (Sep 8, 2007)

The only grass you saw was on Haight and Asbury.


----------



## TAK (Sep 9, 2007)

Jonny Utah said:


> Possibly the best looking puppy in the state! Of course his only competion for good looks would be from the other 2 setter breeds. :lol:


Possible, but not likely!

Now heres your Looker!


----------



## InvaderZim (Sep 7, 2007)

Matt said:


> The only grass you saw was on Haight and Asbury.


Ya but it was all dried up! :mrgreen:

And TAK, get over it, GSP's aint perdy... :wink:


----------



## Artoxx (Nov 12, 2008)

MY GSP is _*"perdy"*_. This is Ariel
[attachment=0:3jjaycff]Ariel on point.jpg[/attachment:3jjaycff]


----------



## TAK (Sep 9, 2007)

InvaderZim said:


> Matt said:
> 
> 
> > The only grass you saw was on Haight and Asbury.
> ...


You may be right... Its all about the Sex-appeal! Now you know they are SEXY!


----------



## TAK (Sep 9, 2007)

Artoxx said:


> MY GSP is _*"perdy"*_. This is Ariel
> [attachment=0:22fr85os]Ariel on point.jpg[/attachment:22fr85os]


Ohh yes she is!!!! She is HOT!


----------

